

Worm AI in a Lego Mindstorm Robot - vincentkriek
http://www.i-programmer.info/news/105-artificial-intelligence/7985-a-worms-mind-in-a-lego-body.html

======
p4bl0
The HN title is wrong. The original one is way better: "A Worm's Mind In A
Lego Body".

Indeed it is not an "AI", it's just an "I", a simulated one since it is a
software, but no behaviors have been programmed, it just emerge from the
neural cells simulation. That's the whole point.

